# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Neues vom Farangfoodparadise, Buriram

## sisaketfreak

Hi Leute, Ueberraschung im Farangfooparadise, Buriram.
Ab April hat es einen neuen Eigentuemer. Unser Manfred ist das Managerleben muede und hat sich entschlossen das Bistro komplett zu uebernehmen. Ab April steht also Euer Bistro und Minimarkt unter neuer Leitung.

Auf Grund des Besitzerwechsels gibt es vom 01.03. - 15.03. einen Raeumungsverkauf im Minimarkt. Getraenke und KOnserven , alles 40 % Discount. Also Schnaeppchenjaeger und Pennypinchers AUFGEPASST und vorgemerkt

----------


## walter

> Auf Grund des Besitzerwechsels gibt es vom 01.03. - 15.03. einen Raeumungsverkauf im Minimarkt. Getraenke und KOnserven , alles 40 % Discount. Also Schnaeppchenjaeger und Pennypinchers AUFGEPASST und vorgemerkt


Setz doch ein Foto von dem Laden ein.

----------


## schiene

bitteschön....

http://www.burirammap.com/en/restaur...-paradise.html

----------


## Enrico

"Unser Manfred" ? Der Manfred?

----------


## schiene

> "Unser Manfred" ? Der Manfred?


weis ich nicht,werde aber im Urlaub wenn wir in Prakhon Chai sind vorbeischauen.
Sind ja nur 44 km von uns weg.

----------


## sisaketfreak

> Hi Leute, Ueberraschung im Farangfooparadise, Buriram.
> Ab April hat es einen neuen Eigentuemer. Unser Manfred ist das Managerleben muede und hat sich entschlossen das Bistro komplett zu uebernehmen. Ab April steht also Euer Bistro und Minimarkt unter neuer Leitung.
> 
> Auf Grund des Besitzerwechsels gibt es vom 01.03. - 15.03. einen Raeumungsverkauf im Minimarkt. Getraenke und KOnserven , *alles 40 % Discount*. Also Schnaeppchenjaeger und Pennypinchers AUFGEPASST und vorgemerkt


Sorry Tippfehlerteufel laesst gruessen. Es muss heissen : bis zu 40 % Discount.

----------

